# Microsoft WinXP Support Online Chat



## cinderstella (Apr 22, 2006)

I just wanted to share that the last Microsoft update on 4/25/06 to correct the problems from 4/11/06 was causing some issues on my pc. I asked for help in other Forums and no answers directly reflected my issue. I had WgaTray.exe running in my Task Manager 5 times and could not end process or process tree. Reboot only made each instance use more memory. A day later there were 6 instances and then in another day there were 8. I 

I went to Microsoft online chat support and worked with a rep named Prashed. He was easy to work with and very patient. He was able to remove the problem and walked me through two and a half hours testing to be sure it was resolved. I was very pleased with the experience and would not hesitate to use that avenue of support again. And it was free!:up:


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing that with us....


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Q: Did the microsoft support guy violate the DMCA by telling you how to remove it?


----------



## cinderstella (Apr 22, 2006)

DMCA???? He did not tell me how to remove it. He removed it himself.


----------

